# Anyone have Sunset Hygrophila?



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

I currently reside in College Station, working on a Masters at A&M, so have been unable to make it up y'alls way for a meeting, though I thoroughly enjoy reading everything posted here. I am looking for some Sunset Hygrophila (Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig') to add some color to my tank and was hoping one of you guys in state would have it as it is illegal to ship across state lines. If someone wouldn't mind sending a few trimmings my way I would really appreciate it. Please PM me and we can work out shipping and whatnot. 

I am potentially interested in any other easy or moderately difficult red plants if anyone has some.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sunset is pretty but it grows so quickly, it gets to be noxious. Tell us about your tank setup and we can find some plants that would best fit it.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

I currently have Hygrophila polysperma (not sunset), so I am well aware of the incredible growth rate. 2X weekly trimmings gets old, but I like the structure of the plant.

29 gallon
Custom dimmable LED light fixture (12 cool white CREE XP-G's as seen here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/142868-29-gallon-led-build.html)
Pressurized CO2 at 3-4 BPS
EI dosing
Turface substrate with Osmocote+ root tabs


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like you got everything in order to grow great plants. How is those LED's working for you with planted tank. I've looked into DIY LED for my reef tank but its high costs has prevented me to go that direction. 

I may have some Sunset Hygo in one of my tanks. I'll have to check this evening.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty much everything about the LED fixture is great. Low power consumption, ability to modify light intensity with the turn of a knob, no bulb replacement (rated 70% efficiency at 15 years of 12 hours/day), little to no heat. A DIY build really isn't that expensive, I spent roughly $150 on components, had all the tools and don't put a high value on my time. I would happily help you through the build, but just reading the thread might be better (I learn from pictures).


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention, let me know if you have some Sunset and we can work out shipping. Any other red plants are welcome, my tank is lacking in color.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have some sunset hygro. It's in need of a trim too. What's even better is that my brother goes to A&M and is supposed to come back this weekend. I'll see if he would mind transporting it. 

I also have rotala indica. It can turn very red under the right lighting conditions.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

That would be fantastic. Please PM me and let me know.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If it doesn't work out with Virc003, I have 3 stems I clipped and transferred into my high light tank for you.


----------

